# intracorneal hemorrhage of the skin



## m.edwards (Jun 28, 2013)

I am trying to find a diagnosis code for an intracorneal hemorrhage (of the skin).  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
782.7 is more for ecchymosis/bruise, so I don't feel this would work.  And I don't feel 459.0 would be appropriate either.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## caprikorn84 (Jul 7, 2013)

Im thinking  379.99 . 
371.82 is corneal disorder due to contact lens, however this is intra corneal so Im not sure if it apples, so I would go with 379.99


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2013)

this is not an eye condition!
An intracorneal hemorrhage represents trapped blood within the stratum corneum following localized trauma, usually impact injury. The sudden shearing forces associated with the impact rupture blood vessels in the papillary dermis with consequent leakage of blood into the epidermis. While in the stratum corneum, this blood is essentially trapped and walled off from the phagocytic cells that would normally degrade it, resulting in delayed transit through the epidermis.
459 codes are not correct as this is not a disease of the circulatory system, it is usually a response to trauma, but could represent melanocytic condition.  If there has been recent truama to this area that needs to be coded as well.  If there is no indication of trauma then go with 729.92, if this is due to trauma then more info is required.


----------



## caprikorn84 (Jul 7, 2013)

my apologies, yes, find out if this is due to trauma


----------

